# brachypelma schroederi?



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone has one and what their like, ive heard their pretty docile and dont kick hairs ect ect but im a little unsure on how to set up the tank, are they terrestrial, opportunistic burrowers or what?
Thanks


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Just wondered if anyone has one and what their like, ive heard their pretty docile and dont kick hairs ect ect but im a little unsure on how to set up the tank, are they terrestrial, opportunistic burrowers or what?
> Thanks


Haha beautiful species....most aggressive Brachy I've got. Will quite happily bite anything that goes near it and failing that rear up, slap and kick hairs. Other than that, the setup is basically the same as any other brachy. They don't grow larger than about 4 inches so one of the smaller brachy's, terrestrial setup, 3-5 inches of substrate, water bowl, Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

O I heard they were docile xD..hmm not sure if i want something agressive yet..kinda wanted something i can handle maybe..lost two T's this week so grieving and need T company lol
Thanks for the tips


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I like these specie I am after one but can never find any about but have heard they are a bit pumped!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

IME they look and behave exactly like Aphonopelma caniceps, my caniceps girl used to strike at any slight movement and would stay in threat posture for about 20 mins with chelicerae splayed.
-P


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> I like these specie I am after one but can never find any about but have heard they are a bit pumped!


Get and have a look on TSS they got 3-4 cm slings for sale


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheers dude.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Cheers dude.


**Dudette  :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I see lol apologies dudette :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> O I heard they were docile xD..hmm not sure if i want something agressive yet..kinda wanted something i can handle maybe..lost two T's this week so grieving and need T company lol
> Thanks for the tips


Yea....not so much. lol Great fun though but if you're after something a little more docile and the same size I'd go for a B.Albopilosum (curly hair) or a B.Albiceps (gold red rump) which are even prettier. If you're looking to venture outside of brachy's then you can't go wrong with most Grammostola and Aphonopelma species. Lots available, grow fairly large in the most and are dirt cheap. TSS are well reccomended and I use them alot. 

TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Lots of choice on there mate. Sorry to hear about your loss this week. Mind if I ask what species they were and what happened?


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeh i plan on getting them from the TSS like i have all my T's..i think im ready to move onto something with a little more attitude, so yeh i'll probs gor for the B. schroederi then, and im getting a juvi Euathlus sp. "Blue" and theyre quite calm so. as fpr your suggestions, ive already got 3 B. albos and a G. rosea, G. pulcheripes and G. pulchra so
And yeh it was an Avicularia geroldi and i found my little Avic diversipes in death curl last night, currently in ICU but not looking good,
The A. geroldi i believe had a bad molt as i came back from college to find it in death curl and was right next to its molt, my A. diversipes i litrally have no idea ive been pickin my brains trying to realise what it was, it was fine yesterday evening then two hours later it was on the floor in death curl, both had humidity, correct temp, had been eating well previously and doing normal healthy T stuff, they were both slings.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Yeh i plan on getting them from the TSS like i have all my T's..i think im ready to move onto something with a little more attitude, so yeh i'll probs gor for the B. schroederi then, and im getting a juvi Euathlus sp. "Blue" and theyre quite calm so. as fpr your suggestions, ive already got 3 B. albos and a G. rosea, G. pulcheripes and G. pulchra so
> And yeh it was an Avicularia geroldi and i found my little Avic diversipes in death curl last night, currently in ICU but not looking good,
> The A. geroldi i believe had a bad molt as i came back from college to find it in death curl and was right next to its molt, my A. diversipes i litrally have no idea ive been pickin my brains trying to realise what it was, it was fine yesterday evening then two hours later it was on the floor in death curl, both had humidity, correct temp, had been eating well previously and doing normal healthy T stuff, they were both slings.


Sorry to hear. Sucks when you lose a T. Have to apologise for all the suggestions, I took you for a noob in the hobby and have no idea why??! lol B.Schroderi are brill and by no means mental. Dive into some asian arboreals and its another ball park. I've found them to be the most aggressive brachy so not one for handling. Thinking of getting a couple from TSS myself to breed with my female. Whack some pics up when you do get one! :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> Sorry to hear. Sucks when you lose a T. Have to apologise for all the suggestions, I took you for a noob in the hobby and have no idea why??! lol B.Schroderi are brill and by no means mental. Dive into some asian arboreals and its another ball park. *I've found them to be the most aggressive brachy so not one for handling*. Thinking of getting a couple from TSS myself to breed with my female. Whack some pics up when you do get one! :2thumb:


Tell you what Chris I had a B Angustum and holy cow she was psychotic!


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Tell you what Chris I had a B Angustum and holy cow she was psychotic!


:notworthy: I've never had the pleasure I'm sad to say!


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

ChrisNE said:


> Sorry to hear. Sucks when you lose a T. Have to apologise for all the suggestions, I took you for a noob in the hobby and have no idea why??! lol B.Schroderi are brill and by no means mental. Dive into some asian arboreals and its another ball park. I've found them to be the most aggressive brachy so not one for handling. Thinking of getting a couple from TSS myself to breed with my female. Whack some pics up when you do get one! :2thumb:


Its ok, i still consider myself to be a noob, got my first T in september, and this passion has been getting out of control, my mind has been like a sponge and jus absorbed everythin i can possibly learn about T's .

And yeh i have thought about some asian arbs, they look pretty awesome, and yeh I will def post pics of the new T's -to - be, cant resist sharing pics of my lil spidey crew xD


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Its ok, i still consider myself to be a noob, got my first T in september, and this passion has been getting out of control, my mind has been like a sponge and jus absorbed everythin i can possibly learn about T's .
> 
> And yeh i have thought about some asian arbs, they look pretty awesome, and yeh I will def post pics of the new T's -to - be, cant resist sharing pics of my lil spidey crew xD


I'm addicted to asian arboreals, defo some of my favourite. Will be getting some Borneo Blacks next week and I've never been so excited! If/when you feel up to it, you can't go wrong with L.Violaceopes!


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

yeh, i have to say im quite drawn to the L.Violaceopes, very beautiful indeed!


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

TalulaTarantula said:


> yeh, i have to say im quite drawn to the L.Violaceopes, very beautiful indeed!


I just ordered 5 of these! What can I say I am drawn to blue spiders (arent we all), the problem is I am yet to own a blue spider that doesnt see me as a viable target:gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Talula did you order the B Schroderi?


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Talula did you order the B Schroderi?


No, ugh my money doesnt come in until tomoro :devil: so pissed off..jus went on TSS and they've sold out..gutted..so im just looking through their collection to find something else  had my heart set on one of these aswell


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tell me about it I went on to order today with a big grin on my face thinking I will buy like 5 of them and they were not there :gasp: But all is not lost as I have just spent a small fortune on spiders today.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

awh you missed out too huh? that sucks  
What new ones did you get today?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I have got some Chilobrachy Burmensis, and Nhandu Tripepii just something a little different to what I usually go for.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds awesome, yeh when i get my college deposit back im hoping to go for something a little more different and expensive next time


----------

